# Do You Think That Canon Prices In USA Will Decrease Because Of The...



## Ansatgip (Aug 24, 2011)

American And Japanese Economic Crisis?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd guess they'll go up as the supply stream has taken a big hit...but as they get more desperate to recover their market share, we may see some lower prices or better technology.


----------



## subscuck (Aug 24, 2011)

A lot depends on the value of the dollar vs. the yen.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 24, 2011)

They've already gone up... twice.  Some of their lenses went up a LOT.  For instance the Canon 800L went from 10,999 to $12,499 the first jump.  Then it went up to the $13,999 that it is now.  This is all probably within about 6-8 months.


----------



## spacefuzz (Aug 24, 2011)

I dont forsee the prices falling all that much (if at all) on mid to high end stuff.  They will want to preserve their brand quality so to speak (and they know they will be hard pressed to steal users from the other side because its such a huge cost to switch and most people dont have that cash at the moment).  You may see a price war in the lower end / P&S shoot market if they are trying to increase their market share. I have a feeling canon would be able to win that one.


----------



## usayit (Aug 27, 2011)

I've seen nothing but an up swing in prices for items that are manufactured on the Euro....   I foresee no different against the yen.   The three top currencies (US, Euro, and Yen) are all experiencing a "crisis".   

Interesting enough.... the only "expensive" brand I purchase that hasn't gone up too much year after year is... APPLE.  I haven't figured out just why..... perhaps because they have maintained a rather large profit margin that it allows them to play with numbers a bit more.


----------



## Overread (Aug 27, 2011)

usayit said:


> Interesting enough.... the only "expensive" brand I purchase that hasn't gone up too much year after year is... APPLE.  I haven't figured out just why..... perhaps because they have maintained a rather large profit margin that it allows them to play with numbers a bit more.



I suspect that is the case, plus they might well be shifting pressure to other products/brands that they own - allowing one area to take the hit whilst allowing others to take a lesser hit. I also suspect that with the cheapness of many electrical components that its one area where there are indeed very high profit margins to be had; on the flipside DSLR lenses are one area where there is a very small profit margin so its no surprise that its very hard for the companies to hold back from increasing production costs at their end.


----------



## DigiPhotoBobby (Aug 28, 2011)

The economy has a little to do with Canon's prices, but I won't say too much. Supply and demand is the the biggest factor right now.  Their company lost three factories during the quake/tsunami and that is the first time the prices jumped. It is also the reason that every company selling their product was on back order for so long. I hope this was informative, and I suppose once their factories are running again, and producing the old numbers that the prices will come down.


----------



## usayit (Aug 28, 2011)

Of course all products are subject to supply / demand but the Canon prices increased even before the quake/tsunami.   Products built on the Euro also have gone up.


----------



## aliancer (Aug 31, 2011)

Imo, it's gonna more decrease when the new product of it release...

Ie. 5D mk III

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## DigiPhotoBobby (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm guessing there were some products I wasn't keeping my eye on that went up. My buddy and I were thinking of purchasing a 60D, 7D, and some glass. We noticed the price increase after all the shenanigans in Japan. Anyhow, thanks for the additional info.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been watching the Nikon 70-200 and its been down in price last few weeks. From $2400 to $2200 at all our usual online places.

Plus the Nikon 24-70 is down considerably from the $1889 I purchased it for (from BHPHOTO) 6-8 weeks ago.


----------

